# Happy anniversary to me!



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Well it'll be one year next week and Mrs NickTB has bought me this:





































Came with 5 Derby's and some cream samples.
Can't wait to use it, Expect to see my Merkur up for sale soon!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

What Merkur do you have?


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

looks very nice mate. i am just getting into DE shaving since reading up on it here, god knows how i managed with the crap Gillette blades all these years :doublesho

got most things i need now but could do with a nice stand to keep it all together


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Is that the R89 with the chatsworth handle? Nice!

Edwin Jagger does some really nice stuff at a decent price.

EDIT: D`oh, it wont be the R89 and thats from muhle, but probably the same head as the R89 and a nicer handle.


----------



## corsaauto (Jun 2, 2009)

ignorant!! Whats 'DE Shaving''??
TC


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

DE= Double edge, commonly know as "using the grandad style of razor", not the multiblade cartridges like fusion or mach3.

Most people that try it and give it a chance get better shaves and also better skin.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I can't believe you know so much about shaving.

My set up :-


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Ross said:


> What Merkur do you have?












This one. Bought it in the states in March this year


----------



## GoldCoast (Dec 7, 2008)

Now remind me why did i spend that much on a philips arcitec only to get a naff shave! looks like a new toy for me


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

NickTB said:


> This one. Bought it in the states in March this year


Will you be selling?


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Ross said:


> Will you be selling?


I will indeed Ross


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Because I am interested in buying it:thumb:Is it a 38C?


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I have no idea. Around the bottom of the handle it say's Merkur Solingen Germany


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Looking again, it's closer to this


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Can I have first dibbs on it?I like my Merkur 1904 replica but I would like something longer:wave:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Yeah sure you can mate. :thumb:


----------



## MJT (Feb 24, 2009)

Very nice present,i been using an edwin jagger razor for 2 months and what a top shave with it ,no going back once you start to get use to de shaving.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Does anyone know the name of the site to buy a selection of blades? want to give something other than the Derby's a try


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

http://connaughtshaving.com/

*Blade sample packs...*

http://connaughtshaving.com/samplepack.html

*Blades in bulk...*

http://connaughtshaving.com/razorblades.html

If you are in a hurry to try something different then most high street chemist and supermakets have some, usually a re-braneded cheapo personna.

Some smaller independant chemists may have Gillettes or other brands.


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Ross said:


> Is it a 38C?


I dont know what it is, but it isnt a 38c.

Looks like a 23c.

http://connaughtshaving.com/merkur23c.html


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

PaulGTI said:


> I dont know what it is, but it isnt a 38c.
> 
> Looks like a 23c.
> 
> http://connaughtshaving.com/merkur23c.html


I think that's it yep :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm soooo glad I moved over to DE and open razor shaving....

My skin is better, I actually enjoy shaving now.....

The only downside is that there is so much to choose from... much like detailing.... 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> I'm soooo glad I moved over to DE and open razor shaving....
> 
> My skin is better, I actually enjoy shaving now.....
> 
> ...


Wallet open, money everywhere. I've just seen a custom straight for about a thousand quid :doublesho

It was luvverly mind you:argie:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

NickTB said:


> Expect to see my Merkur up for sale soon!


Is there a typo in that statement and you normally shave with 2000 grit pads?


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

S63 said:


> Is there a typo in that statement and you normally shave with 2000 grit pads?


:lol:


----------

